# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  [GROUP BUY] Medidor de TDS em linha

## Hugo Figueiredo

Estou a pensar mandar vir isto: INLINE DUAL TDS METER - Hydroponics/RO/Aquarium/Pool | eBay

Alguém interessado para tentar baixar os custos?

*O que é isto?*
Isto é um medidor em linha de TDS e usa-se para colocar nas osmoses para saber por um lado da qualidade da água e por outro se é preciso trocar filtros. A grande vantagem deste medidor é que para lá de automático (liga-se directamente nos tubos e não temos de andar com um copinho e uma caneta a medir o TDS), permite medir o TDS à entrada e à saída, e têm ainda 2 entradas e 2 saídas...

Este custa cerca de 27 sem desconto! Há mais barato (não muito também) mas este é de UK, pelo que se pode mendar vir na boa sem problemas de alfândega!

Quem estiver interessado, coloque aqui o interesse que eu depois tento negociar um preço ainda melhor!  :Olá:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo, tens aqui um pouco mais baratinho ehhehe:

Dual In-Line TDS Meter for RO/DI Reverse Osmosis Tap | eBay

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Podem ver aqui o meu relato desse TDS meter.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo, tens aqui um pouco mais baratinho ehhehe:
> 
> Dual In-Line TDS Meter for RO/DI Reverse Osmosis Tap | eBay


Sim já comprei muita coisa a virtual Village e até tenho desconto directo, mas é de hong kong!

Obrigado Pedro, é bom saber que funciona bem!  :Smile:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não vejo problema em ser de Hong Kong tirando levar mais tempo a chegar, mas foi o mais barato que encontrei mesmo e fica a:

*UK£ 17.63 = 20.0566915 Euros (conversão Google +/-)*

Se estás com pressa não serve claro.
Se queres eu trato disso pois todos os dias vem cenas de qq lado do mundo eheh  :Coradoeolhos: , só que não te vai  compensar depois os portes daqui para ti de novo a não ser que venhas levantar, não sei.

O do teu link era: 

*UK£ 23.50 = 26.734671 Euros*

Sempre são 6 euritos que da para muito coisa ehhehe....

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não vejo problema em ser de Hong Kong tirando levar mais tempo a chegar, mas foi o mais barato que encontrei mesmo e fica a:
> 
> *UK£ 17.63 = 20.0566915 Euros (conversão Google +/-)*
> 
> Se estás com pressa não serve claro.
> Se queres eu trato disso pois todos os dias vem cenas de qq lado do mundo eheh , só que não te vai compensar depois os portes daqui para ti de novo a não ser que venhas levantar, não sei.
> 
> O do teu link era: 
> 
> ...


 
Sim eu também recebo montes de coisas da Asia e de fora e se mandasse vir isto também não haveria stress, a questão é que se o goup buy avançar e encomendarmos, vamos supor, 10 bichos destes, aí duvido que não fique na alfândega, por muito "gift", "sample", "no comercial value" ou "value:10$" que os chinocas colocarem na encomenda...

Se não houver malta interessada vou para esse, claro!

Obrigado Baltazar!  :SbOk:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, mas caso os portes sejam free o que costumo fazer e pedir é para enviarem em pacotes separados, para eles é o mesmo e nunca falha na alfandega.

A maioria dos vendedores chinocas do Ebay até fazem sempre isso por sistema.


Não tinha percebido que a tua ideia era criar grande quantidade, mas eles fazem-te desconto depois já questionas-te?

Bem podes contar com um para mim se for dentro destes valores aqui falados se for mais barato melhor ehehhe... pois já tinha pensado em tempos comprar uma coisa destas embora tenho um medidor de TDS, mas da jeito um sempre online nos filtros de OSMOSE, vamos ver como corre então se não também ataco no mais barato do meu link.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Ok, mas caso os portes sejam free o que costumo fazer e pedir é para enviarem em pacotes separados, para eles é o mesmo e nunca falha na alfandega.
> 
> A maioria dos vendedores chinocas do Ebay até fazem sempre isso por sistema.
> 
> 
> Não tinha percebido que a tua ideia era criar grande quantidade, mas eles fazem-te desconto depois já questionas-te?
> 
> Bem podes contar com um para mim se for dentro destes valores aqui falados se for mais barato melhor ehehhe... pois já tinha pensado em tempos comprar uma coisa destas embora tenho um medidor de TDS, mas da jeito um sempre online nos filtros de OSMOSE, vamos ver como corre então se não também ataco no mais barato do meu link.


Sim tambem estou à espera das minhas fontes para os leds que vêm em 5 encomendas separadas, mas normalmente não é igual para eles, sai-lhes mais barato enviar tudo junto e muitas vezes fazem descontos mas depois quando dizes que é separado, roem a corda...

Vamos a ver!
Se a malta aderir tudo bem, senão vai o do teu link que também foi o mais barato que encontrei!  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O meu custou 26.34 em Fev/10 (22.24GBP na altura)
O link do Ebay expirou mas tenho o mail - phil@drystone-ltd.demon.co.uk

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde
> 
> O meu custou 26.34 em Fev/10 (22.24GBP na altura)
> O link do Ebay expirou mas tenho o mail - phil@drystone-ltd.demon.co.uk
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Está mais barato 21libras. 23 +/-! E é de UK!

Boa dica, Pedro! :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Excelente ideia!

Um para mim por favor!

Abraço

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Um para mim tb sff

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas  :Olá: 

Hugo, já há condições para avançar?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Confesso que esperava mais quorum se bem fiz as contas temos:

Hugo Figueiredo X1
Nuno Prazeres X1
Baltazar X1
Sérgio X1

duvido que façam alguma "atenção" só para 4 unidades, mas vamos lá tentar  :Olá:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois... só com 4 não há preço especial (até perguntei sendo 5)... :yb620: 

Por isso fica sem efeito este Group Buy... :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

No entanto se mandares vir do ebay manda vir tb para mim!

Assim já tens uma desculpa para vires ver o meu sistema!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> No entanto se mandares vir do ebay manda vir tb para mim!
> 
> Assim já tens uma desculpa para vires ver o meu sistema!
> 
> Cumps


Pois é! Ando para aí ir há não sei quanto tempo...

Temos de tratar disso!  :SbOk:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim Hugo vamos resolver por PM, ainda vamos a tempo de comprar isso?

EDIT:  :Coradoeolhos:  Por sugestão do Ricardo o post foi editado e o assunto está a rolar em PM, vamos ver o que se resolve.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Ainda vamos a tempo de comprar isso?


Claro que sim!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Post Editado: Comentário desnecessário.

----------


## Júlio San

...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem o rapazito fez um desconto e se comprarmos 5 unidades ele faz por 17,666£ que dá menos de 21.

É para avançar?

Hugo Figueiredo X1
Nuno Prazeres X1
Baltazar X1
Sérgio X1
Pedro Chouriço X1

Todos confirmam?
Assim ficamos com as 5 unidades!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pela minha parte, confirmadíssimo!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

:SbOk: , podes avançar !!!

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Roger..... :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Okay!

----------


## Christophe Barardo

Ainda vou a tempo? :S

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Ainda vou a tempo? :S


 Já não  :Frown: 

Já foi feita a enomenda... :Pracima:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo, já temos ideia de quando isto vai chegar +/- ?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Chegou!!!

Eu "movimento-me" na zona do Marquês Pombal em Lisboa e Alcochete/Montijo, como querem combinar?

*Nuno*, passas pelo Marquês um dia destes?

*Pedro*, combinamos e aproveito para finalmente ver o teu aquário?

*Baltazar*, combinamos como? Aproveitamos e trocamos, que eu também preciso do screw shield? Já chegou, o PCB , certo?

*Sérgio*, és de onde? como queres combinar?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Chegou!!!
> 
> *Nuno*, passas pelo Marquês um dia destes?


Lá para quarta-feira... Depois telefono a combinar melhor.

Abraço e obrigado pela iniciativa!  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk: 
 :tutasla:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois Hugo ainda não chegaram os PCBs, fizeram o envio mas deve levar uma semanita.

Podemos trocar sim nessa altura, mas se um dia for a Lisboa podemos combinar e assim fico já com isso para testar a agua ehehhe...

Manda PM com os teus contactos.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,


Hugo eu ando pelo Saldanha. Posso combinar ir ter contigo ao Marques de Pombal se quiseres.

Quando quiseres


Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Chegou!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pedro*, combinamos e aproveito para finalmente ver o teu aquário?


Boas!

Se quisseres aparecer no Sab....vou estar a arrumar a lenha....dás uma ajuda!
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ....a serio vou estar por casa no Sab. se poderes aparece!

Domingo devo ir dar uma volta com a famelga!

Cumps

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Malta,

Já têm todos os medidores.

Que valores vos dão?

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim está montado, tenho cerca de 110 a 116 na entrada e oscila menos à saída entre 2 e 3.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E isso é bom ou mau?

Ainda não tenho o meu....

Com o "apagão" do forum não pude combinar com o Hugo!

Quando quisseres aparecer cá por casa, diz algo Hugo!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Temos de combinar sim! :SbOk: 

"Isso" é dentro do normal!

((110 - 3) / 110 ) * 100 = 97% de Rejeição é normal!

Acima dos 95% de taxa de rejeição é o normal! Quanto mais melhor  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Tenho 110 de entrada e 9 de saida

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

92%? Tá fraquita essa osmose...

Quanto tempo têm os filtros e a membrana? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Pois a minha dá 78%......uma miséria!loooool

Tenho de mudar a membrana e mais o quê?

A minha osmose é de 5 estágios!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Pois a minha dá 78%......uma miséria!loooool
> 
> Tenho de mudar a membrana e mais o quê?
> 
> A minha osmose é de 5 estágios!
> 
> Cumps


e os filtros...  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Isso numa osmose de 5 estágios são os 3 "reservatorios" em baixo?

cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Exacto!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

A membrana fica em cima e em baixo são 2 filtros de carbono e um de sedimentos, será isto?
Estágio 1 - Sedimento: Filtro do sedimento de 5 mícrons para remover a sujeira, a oxidação e outras partículas suspendidas - instaladas em uma carcaça de filtro branca. 
Estágio 2 - Carbono: Filtro em caixa do bloco do carbono para remover o cloro, o gosto e o outro - instalado em uma carcaça de filtro branca. 
Estágio 3 - Carbono: Filtro em caixa do bloco do carbono para remover o cloro, o gosto e o outro - instalado em uma carcaça de filtro branca. 
Estágio 4 - Osmose reversa: Membrana da osmose reversa de película fina para remover 99% das matérias sólidas dissolvidas, instalado em uma carcaça branca da membrana. 
Estágio 5 - Filtro de lustro: A água funciona através de um filtro in-line do carbono para remover todo o gosto ou odor que puder ter adquirido no tanque de armazenamento


Onde se pode comprar isto?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pedro,

Na Bubbles costuma haver disso, mas podes sempre confirmar com o Paulo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim é isso!

Vê aqui: http://www.inga-ro-systems.es/epages...02/Products/03

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Hugo, esses tipos fazem entregas para Portugal?
É que os preços são de arromba, penso eu de que...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fazem!

Mandei vir de lá a minha osmose.
Eles são da Alemanha (Hamburgo) mas têm representação em Espanha (Palma de Maiorca)...

Para pagar é que é mais complicado porque não gostam muito de PayPal, mas bem conversado.... e mais não digo...  :p

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Ai ainda falta a membrana!

E os pos filtros não interessam muito, pois servem só para retirar sabores da agua!

Não era mal pensado fazer um group buy desses filtros e membranas...assim talvez não fosse tão complicado pagar...e são coisas que vão fazer sempre falta!


Cumps

----------

